# Cheapest and Safest Sand?



## Brian Murphy (29 Jun 2014)

Just wondering what is on the market that is cheap and safe to use other than the regular unipac which when buying quite a bit is a bit expensive


----------



## BigTom (29 Jun 2014)

I just went to a local aggregate company and bought several different sands to mix myself - bought 100kg for under 12 quid. Good old play sand from any garden centre, home base or Argos is usually cheap and fine if a little uninteresting.


----------



## Alastair (29 Jun 2014)

As Tom said, play sand is really cheap.. I don't know if they have b and m over your way Murph but I spotted huge bags of them the other day for 2.99

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jun 2014)

Go to the beach and get sand for free.

Cheers,


----------



## Claire (30 Jun 2014)

I used play sand from argos for ages.


----------



## Edvet (30 Jun 2014)

I always use river sand, just to be sure it's rounded and won't hurt my cory's barbels.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Go to the beach and get sand for free.
> 
> Cheers,


Or your local gravel/aggregate pit...When I lived in Notts there were plenty of gravel pits mined for their alluvial and glacial deposits. I don't think I ever paid for aquarium substrate.


----------



## Brian Murphy (30 Jun 2014)

Cheers peeps .... just wanted to be sure that if I got the argos sand that it would be safe to use


----------

